# Do I want a Shimano Stradic Ci4+ ?



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Well? Do I ? 

I'm in the market for a high end spinning reel to pair with my Loomis Bronzeback which is paired with a Pfueger Supreme. Now the Supreme is a fine reel for $100 but its just not good enough for that bronzeback!

So do I want the Stradic ? Or something else? This reel will see action 12 months of the year out of the kayak with hard use! Tell me your experiences with the Stradic and if there is something better ...


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes. Yes you do. I have 3 stradics and they are all amazing reels that are perfect for tolerating the abuse kayak fishing puts on a reel.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

I like the fk 2500 i had the choice and i thought for the long run i better go with the more solid reel...... Only thing missing on reel Is uc in between the two letters on it , you will say $#@$ thats a good reel


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, I would, I have 3 Ci4's on my Loomis Bronzebacks and like the outfits very much.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Yes you do. Yea i got stradics and really like them. I also have a quantum smoke spinning reel and the stradics out perform the smoke and are holding up better after 3 uears of use on all of the reels


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

A Stradic is on my wish list also but I'm pretty sure that Santa won't be dropping one off yet. I plan to pair it with a new high end rod as well (G. Loomis Bronzeback or a comparable St. Croix Avid). I'll definitely be saving up my lunch money & spare change for a while to make that happen. Mike


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Do it Matt! I have a lot of rod/reel set ups , one of them is a stradic and its the smoothest reel i own, and that bronzeback rod is just plain sweet, do it the justice it deserves..


----------



## Lukethepainter (Nov 21, 2016)

ML1187 said:


> Well? Do I ?
> 
> I'm in the market for a high end spinning reel to pair with my Loomis Bronzeback which is paired with a Pfueger Supreme. Now the Supreme is a fine reel for $100 but its just not good enough for that bronzeback!
> 
> So do I want the Stradic ? Or something else? This reel will see action 12 months of the year out of the kayak with hard use! Tell me your experiences with the Stradic and if there is something better ...


I own a 2500 stradic ci4. I will be buried or burned with it. Depending on how my wife feels at that time.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Id have to say go for it as well! If taken care of properly it will still be a solid reel 20 years from now.... i have a cheaper version stradic(i think fi,i forget),the thing is a mini tank! I abuse the crap out of it,and is my everyday reel. No matter how wet,cold,frozen they are,they preform.

If i had the cash today id go buy 3 more stradics (2 2500's an a 1500) an probobly not need to buy another spinning reel for years.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Sounds like I'm convinced... may just pick up today !


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Id have to say go for it as well! If taken care of properly it will still be a solid reel 20 years from now.... i have a cheaper version stradic(i think fi,i forget),the thing is a mini tank! I abuse the crap out of it,and is my everyday reel. No matter how wet,cold,frozen they are,they preform.
> 
> If i had the cash today id go buy 3 more stradics (2 2500's an a 1500) an probobly not need to buy another spinning reel for years.


lol your pimp'n...... Shimano should give you a kick back $$$


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Tinknocker1 said:


> lol your pimp'n...... Shimano should give you a kick back $$$


I could use it. Thats IF i had the dough,i cant even afford one right now,lol


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

You will be very happy with this purchase, love my Stratic!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Now that's just BEAUTIFUL


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

What model is the stick? Been thinking of trying one.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

n-strut said:


> What model is the stick? Been thinking of trying one.


7.4 MF Action. Finest finesse rod I've ever used or tried. It's a killer man. I'm not sure they make them anymore though - can't find any for sale online. Wish I would have bought another last year when I got em on clearance at Cabelas. 

If you get a chance snag one for sure. Paired with that Stradic it's a dream


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Congrats and enjoy your Stradic! I don't own the Ci4, but have 3 other models and love them all. This is my favorite spin combo. A Stradic paired with a light sensitive rod will spoil you.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

The Ci4's are really nice. IMO one of the best reels in the $200 price range. I also have 3.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm a little late to the party, but I would consider looking elsewhere before you buy one.

I have been a die hard Shimano fan all of my life and own the Ci4 and the Saros. They are fantastic reels, but they will break over time. Shimano over the recent years has stopped offering replacement parts I swear just so that you have to buy an entire brand new reel. 

If you don't mind buying a new reel every few years in order to keep the "like new" feel to it, then no worries, I myself have been doing it for a few years now. 

The latest Abu Garcia reels have been treating me well so far.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

SConner said:


> View attachment 250862
> You will be very happy with this purchase, love my Stratic!


Frame worthy picture sir


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

After replacing many bails on many different brands of reels I switched to shimano. They're all I use these days. It's a shame the price keeps going up and the quality stays the same though.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

the_waterwolf said:


> I'm a little late to the party, but I would consider looking elsewhere before you buy one.
> 
> I have been a die hard Shimano fan all of my life and own the Ci4 and the Saros. They are fantastic reels, but they will break over time. Shimano over the recent years has stopped offering replacement parts I swear just so that you have to buy an entire brand new reel.
> 
> ...


Ive gotten 2 replacement parts for my stradic within the last year? Hope this isnt true,an they just hapoened to have what i need in stock.


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

ML1187 said:


> 7.4 MF Action. Finest finesse rod I've ever used or tried. It's a killer man. I'm not sure they make them anymore though - can't find any for sale online. Wish I would have bought another last year when I got em on clearance at Cabelas.
> 
> If you get a chance snag one for sure. Paired with that Stradic it's a dream


Thanks ML, yeah, I’m pretty sure they don’t make that model anymore. I’ve heard nothing but great things about it.


----------



## Raeman70 (Oct 8, 2016)

One of my Stradic's is from 1997 and it's still smooth as silk.


----------



## John Seiler (Jun 7, 2016)

Love mine paired to my St Croix Walleye Tournament


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Picked up my 2500 series CI4 last night. Going to use it with a St. Croix Legend Tournament 6'9" MLXF. I've been saving up for this equipment & picked it up last night. Thanks to fishingmaniac for the sweet deal....the new to me gear is in immaculate condition !! The spillway is calling....


----------



## 97tr21 (Mar 2, 2018)

Good choice, cant go wrong


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I caved today and ordered one to be put on my new St. Croix Tournament Legend 5’9” for casting on Erie. I’m salivating just thinking about it....


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Yes you do. Just got a brand new ci4+ and paired it with a loomis imx pro. Haven’t used it a bunch yet but it has been unreal when I did, well worth the money.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

wallen34 said:


> Yes you do. Just got a brand new ci4+ and paired it with a loomis imx pro. Haven’t used it a bunch yet but it has been unreal when I did, well worth the money.


Because of the absolutely crappy winter for Smallmouth fishing I’ve only had it put a few times but it has been flawless. I’ll update as time goes on and I really put it through the wringer this spring and summer. Kayak river fishing is HARD on gear!


----------

